# I found a book sale!



## joyfull (May 24, 2006)

Oooh! Got myself 4 lovely books..

Becoming a Chef, Andrew Dornenburg & Karen Page $14

The Union Square Cafe Cookbook, Danny Meyer & Michael Romano$ 12

Julia's Casual Dinners, Julia Child $5

How To Be A Domestic Goddess, Nigella Lawson $12. Not to sure if I should have purchased this one tho. Oh well!  

I'm so amazed at how excited I get over cookbooks, especially if they are on sale! I'm like a little kid holding their stash of candy waiting to pay the lady.. You just can't wait to get home and tear into it!! :roll: :lol:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Good catches, Joyfull! Lucky for you!


----------

